# Senior Hunt passes



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It looks like a beautiful day at a nice hunt test.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That is some ribbon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY! Way to go!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats Rita and Jackson!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations....that's a nice looking Golden....2 more he will be SH! How old is he now?

My youngest girl (Foxy JH) she is now 22 months and is just now ready for the SH tests....cannot wait to run her!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson is 5 and Cooper is 2. I also entered Cooper in the test and he came close but didn't pass. His land series was great, very steady on the walk up and he lined the blind. On the water series, where both marks fell on land, he decided to go for the shorter memory bird which was my mistake in not lining him up better for the longer go bird. I had to end up handling on both water marks which put us out. I thought I would just have to handle on one of the marks since he lined up and was going straight for the go bird. Then the gun from the master test closest to us shot and Cooper was convinced there was a duck at the end of the pond. The judges did have us do the water blind and he lined that also. Overall for his first test I was pleased with how he worked though we didn't pass.


----------

